# Skeeter for the sensitive



## NorCal (Feb 9, 2015)

I want to try another batch of Skeeter, to have in time for the summer. While I have plenty of people that liked the first batch I made, I couldn't drink 8 ounces of it, without getting a headache. http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f68/skeeter-pee-headache-45680/

I feel it is either the tannin or the potassium Sorbate, so, I'm going to make another batch and not use either. I will plan on adding sugar to taste when poured, or bottle with an artificial sweetener. I will also back way off on the SO2 in the recipe, following closer to the recommended wine pH vs. SO2 curve. Not sure how the absence of the tannin will impact the taste, hopefully not substantially.

Any thoughts before I get started?


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 9, 2015)

Not a medic but I wonder if the problem is more likely to be fusels. I believe that there has been no definitive study that has determined that fusels cause headaches (and are more likely to result in "hangovers" ) but many folk invoke fusels as the reason for alcohol induced headaches rather than tannins or even sulfates... and fusels can be created by fermentation at too high temperatures and (I hear) by overpitching yeast. In any event stressed yeasts are more likely to produce fusel oils (alcohols) and it would seem to me that SP is an environment more likely to produce a colony of stressed yeast in part through the use of a slurry that may contain poorly functioning yeast at the time when they are harvested and the high acid content of the must. 
Again, I don't pretend to be an expert but I believe that fusels tend to break down into simpler alcohols (can someone correct me if I am wrong here) and so the secret of reducing the amount of fusels is to allow the wine to age. Since SP is considered (I think) to be a wine easily enjoyed immediately then any fusels produced are not aged out...


----------



## 4score (Feb 10, 2015)

Interesting theory. I'd suggest that the OP 1st try an "aged" bottle (over 6 months) to see if the headaches still occur.


----------

